# Coolant Level (no smell)



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Look for a thick horizontal line with a vertical arrow right below and pointing to it. That's the cold fill line, and it's a lot higher than 1" above the bottom of the reservoir.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

My water pump was leaking, I did not notice any smell and only once, about a month after the leak started, did it leave a drop in the driveway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

inspiruze said:


> Hi all, been a while. I have a 2011 Cruze with the 1.4T. I have 14,000 miles on it, had it since June of 2011. Anyway, I happened to check the coolant today out of curiosity, and it's about an inch maybe above the hose at the bottom. That seems to me like it's way lower than it should be. Is that the cold fill level, and it will rise when hot? Or do I have to add coolant? I have none of that anti-freeze smell that seems to plague some others with the problem, and I've noticed no leaks under or around the car. I would just add coolant but I don't want to do so if it's where it's supposed to be.




inspiruze,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> My water pump was leaking, I did not notice any smell and only once, about a month after the leak started, did it leave a drop in the driveway.



ChevyCruzeLTZ,
Have you had this issue take care of on your vehicle? I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you if you have not. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## leaningeiffel (Jun 2, 2012)

Coolant level @ cold is about 1/4 inch below the parting line. The cold line is indicated by an arror molded in the tank. The arrow is visible from the driver side . The water outlet( water flow from the bottle) is the large diam hose at the bottom left of the tank to the core. Water inlet is the small diam hose from the engine. Coolant expansion raises the coolant level in the bottle. At a hot engine temp, this is about 1/ 2 inch or so. Coolant level is checked when cold.

Coolant level low with no obvious leaks and qualified with a garage evac and fill machine at vacuum is on my VIN. The car is a 2011 Cruze 1.4 T built in Oct 2011. I know also of 2 other vins with the same issue. The bad news is that the low level observed is an extremely slow loss of coolant. I have no evidence of a leak - no wet carpet, no measured leak ( evac and fill , confirmed vacuum), no measured water in the oil , no tail exhaust. My vin has been topped off 2 times in the past 12 months.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

leaningeiffel said:


> Coolant level @ cold is about 1/4 inch below the parting line. The cold line is indicated by an arror molded in the tank. The arrow is visible from the driver side . The water outlet( water flow from the bottle) is the large diam hose at the bottom left of the tank to the core. Water inlet is the small diam hose from the engine. Coolant expansion raises the coolant level in the bottle. At a hot engine temp, this is about 1/ 2 inch or so. Coolant level is checked when cold.
> 
> Coolant level low with no obvious leaks and qualified with a garage evac and fill machine at vacuum is on my VIN. The car is a 2011 Cruze 1.4 T built in Oct 2011. I know also of 2 other vins with the same issue. The bad news is that the low level observed is an extremely slow loss of coolant. I have no evidence of a leak - no wet carpet, no measured leak ( evac and fill , confirmed vacuum), no measured water in the oil , no tail exhaust. My vin has been topped off 2 times in the past 12 months.


Have you solved this problem and what did they do to fix it?


----------

